# Sam had a seizure this morning



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Massive shock - had is breakfast then sat up, looked very vague and just fell sideways into Grand Mal seizure. Only lasted less than a minute and came straight round and seemed pretty much normal. He's only just over a year old.
Have been to the vet who has taken bloods so will wait results to see if anything obvious.
We're due to travel for 6 months from Sept - now really worried for him.  
Has anyone had any experience of this sort of seizure in a young dog?
Sally


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Our dog, Border Collie coming up to six years old, had a seizure last night.

It was the fourth he'd had - the first in April, another 11 days later and the third 21 days after that.

It has been just over 12 weeks since the third fit and we are thankful that the gaps are getting longer rather than earlier.

When the first totally unexpected fit occurred we rang up the Vet but they said that there needs to be a 'pattern' of length between fits before they could recommend what treatment he would need.

We changed his diet to a hypo-allergenic dry dog food, removed all air fresheners from the house and now use chemical free household cleaners.

This was on the recommendation of this site - www.allbordercollies.com/forums - which have much useful information on the subject of fits and epilepsy.

You don't say what breed of dog you have but there are numerous sites and forums that should be able to give advice on the type of dog you have.


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Have you asked the breeder of Sam? Maybe they could help, if any history in their dogs.
Sue


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Keith. Sorry to hear you're going through the same problems but seems like hopefully you have found some ways to help. What food have you swapped to?
I'll have a look at the website you mentioned.
Sam is a working cocker spaniel which our vet says is not one of the "high risk" breeds. His seizure was unusual in that he was unconscious for less than a minute but then back on his feet straight away doing the normal cocker things. No wobbliness etc.
Vet says bloods are all normal so will just keep an eye on him. As you say they don't do anything until they have a second fit. We are off on 2nd Sept - now really worried about the trip if anything happens while away.
Fingers and toes crossed that its a one off episode
Sally


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Our dog has a similar type of fit - laid on his side with his legs going ten to the dozen, tongue out, can't get up and wetting himself.

Within a minute or so he struggles to his feet, eyes bloodshot and panting but recovers back to normal in a couple of minutes.

We make a fuss of him, wipe him down and encourage him to have a drink of water - which he does with gusto.

As for the food - we have a local Pet Food supplier who make their own brand of foods and we use their own make - 'I Want Pet Food Duck and Potato' - he loves it!

They are in Clay Cross near Chesterfield and the web site is - www.iwantpetfood.com

You should be able to buy dog food without cereal and grains at most Pet shops but have a look on the Web first before you buy at products on offer which give a wide choice but some are very expensive without seeming to give any extra benefits.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*Wish Sam well*

Sorry to hear about Sam.
Fingers crossed that everything will turn out OK.

J&A


----------

